# Xbox 360 - how to pay for Live?



## bmw320i (Aug 30, 2007)

As above, 

Had 1 month free and is about to expire. Is there a way to pay online for 3 months (or 1 month if possible) rather than having to go to Argos/Game etc?

Thanks!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Yes mate, add a credit card to your egg box account and buy online although ebay is cheaper


----------



## bmw320i (Aug 30, 2007)

Brazo said:


> Yes mate, add a credit card to your egg box account and buy online although ebay is cheaper


Thanks for that mate. Question: what is an egg box account? Thanks for reply

is this a good price?

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/?_from=R40&_trksid=m38.l1313&_nkw=xbox+subscription&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Slang for xbox account

Go into the xbox operating system, go to the marketplace and look for xbox live subscription and it will ask if you want to add funds from a credit card

Bing bang bong!

PS yes thats a good price, i paid £23 for mine but those deals don't seem to come up anymore on ebay!


----------



## bmw320i (Aug 30, 2007)

Cheers mate!


----------



## KingEdward (Apr 18, 2008)

go here

much cheaper than MS. bought 2 from him with no probs


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Anyone have a generator as I'm skint!!


----------



## liamsxa (Nov 3, 2007)

dont use your credit card as it will keep charging you each year for live, it took me a full day to find the number to cancel xbox live in the uk, just get it from ebay.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

KingEdward said:


> go here
> 
> much cheaper than MS. bought 2 from him with no probs


I can back this up, he's very good. Will email you the code very quickly, apparently.


----------



## edsel (Aug 22, 2008)

Scuse my ignorance but.. are the ebay things legit? 
Are ms liable to suss out a dodgey account and cut you off?


----------

